# mine and cali 2BC's new baby



## angelbaby

here is a sneek peak of our newest and last addition lol . he is comming to us from california and should be here this weekend if everything goes to plan . will have better pics of him then but thought we would share a sneek peak  his dad is outta victorious and chata, and his mom is a direct H2 tonka daughter. W are super excited and cant wait im sure we wont get any sleep the night before  I hear him playing and barking at his momma on the phone everyday sounds like a lil fire cracker.


----------



## coco36

awwww he soooo cute.very nice looking pup:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76

awwwww Angel, what a cutie, omg y'all gonna have a housefull  Can't wait to see more pics of him


----------



## Cujo's Mom

awwww... congrats and good luck with the new addition. Reminds me of our pup Spartacus when we first adopted him!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Too cute!!!!! Congrats on the new baby you guys


----------



## angelbaby

Thanks guys , cant wait to have some better pics to show off , it feels like christmas lol hate waiting


----------



## angelbaby

Ok anyone got experience shipping from the usa to canada? air canada giving us the run around looks like we are back to united and they talking about an overnight in a doggy hotel which we would like to avoid plus there huge price they add on for that.


----------



## SapphirePB

Awe he's adorable. Congrats on the new pup Angel.


----------



## PatienceFlame

he is cute!


----------



## A-Train

I avoid air canada at all costs. I have not had a single decent experience with them, and im a human. God knows how they would treat an animal . I have never shipped a dog though but good luck. You guys are gathering quite a house full of cute dogs! Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## angelbaby

thanks ya , we have ruled out air canada they givin us the run around we dont want any doubts when it comes to picking him up ect, we are looking at continental right now they seem to cater to the dogs alot better then most and the breeder is talking to a family member who works for untied so hopefully by tonight we have it sorted out and have a plan . Thanks everyone for the coments , and A-train we do have quite the houseful lol but he is our last I think we are maxed out with him lol .


----------



## Nizmo

awww puppy!!!!
i have puppy fever lmao


----------

